# the curse of "the excorcist"



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

O0O I just saw that next Sunday (August 15th) at 8pm eastern they will be showing the creepy happenings that occured during the making of "The Excorcist" I personally cant wait to see this.! I know they talked about it a little in "the version you havnt seen" But this will go deeper I am sure. This will be on E! The entertainment channel.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you own the 25'th Anniversary disc? There's an absolutely kick-a documentary that talks about all the creepy ****e that happened during the filmming. That's a disc I highly recommend -- double sided, with more features then you can... um... handle.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I have seen that one. But this was neat to see Linda Blair older and crap. Either way Im sure it will be interesting.


----------

